# What game are you looking forward to coming out?



## trollface (Nov 26, 2012)

I ask this because really, after Dead Space 3 comes out, There does not seem to be anything I am interested in. I am sure I am not going to buy the next gen of console games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2012)

Shit tons of things, but I won't tell you just to spite you.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 26, 2012)

DmC just to see it fail


----------



## Dokiz1 (Nov 26, 2012)

GTA V I guess.


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 26, 2012)

*Zone of The Enders collection on PS3*. It's already out but I have yet to pick it up. The day I went to pick it up the clerk told me they were all out, I said that's cool what eve. So I flipped through their book to see what was coming. Then a guy comes, asked for the same game the clerk turns around and opens a drawer behind the counter and pulls out a copy of *Zone of The Enders collection*. Sells it to the guy and after the guy leaves I ask the clerk "Why did you tell me you didn't have any more copies when there was one left?" He said that one was being saved for that guy, and he came in earlier and asked if they could hold it for him. Am I the only one who thinks that was some Bull Shit?


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Monster Hunter 4.
Love that new weapon.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 27, 2012)

Skyrim DLCs for the PS3.

/sarcasm


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 27, 2012)

Radical Edward said:


> *Zone of The Enders collection on PS3*. It's already out but I have yet to pick it up. The day I went to pick it up the clerk told me they were all out, I said that's cool what eve. So I flipped through their book to see what was coming. Then a guy comes, asked for the same game the clerk turns around and opens a drawer behind the counter and pulls out a copy of *Zone of The Enders collection*. Sells it to the guy and after the guy leaves I ask the clerk "Why did you tell me you didn't have any more copies when there was one left?" He said that one was being saved for that guy, and he came in earlier and asked if they could hold it for him. Am I the only one who thinks that was some Bull Shit?



You'd be better off buying the ps2 versions. PS3 version is extremely subpar, almost half the framerate in many instances, macro blocky cut-scenes, ect


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 27, 2012)

I've been waiting for the Call of Duty series to come out for some time now. I mean the rumors have been circulating for years, and everyone kind of already knows, ya know, but... well, I just think it's high time they came out and made it official.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 27, 2012)

Dragon Age 3.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Nov 27, 2012)

Castlevania: Mirror of Fate


----------



## Lulu (Nov 27, 2012)

Splinter cell 6. I luv that series


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 27, 2012)

DmC. Best game ever made that I'm totally going to buy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 27, 2012)

Metro: Last Light, Far Cry 3, Dead Space 3, Starcraft 2: Heart of the Swarm, Crysis 3, maybe Bioshock: Infinite.

//HbS


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 27, 2012)

Everything from Platinum Games


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> You'd be better off buying the ps2 versions. PS3 version is extremely subpar, almost half the framerate in many instances, macro blocky cut-scenes, ect




Well It's already paid off and I still have both my PS2 ones, wish they would put the .hack games on a collection.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 27, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> DmC just to see it fail



This post right here.^


----------



## ssjsuperman (Nov 27, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Everything from Platinum Games



Same nothing else really peeks my interest.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 27, 2012)

Fire emblem 3ds


----------



## Grape (Nov 27, 2012)

Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3

It'll happen someday. It fucking better


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## OS (Nov 27, 2012)

Battlefront 3


----------



## TsundereCapricorn (Dec 28, 2012)

Dead Space 3


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 28, 2012)

The games I'm currently most excited for are Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, Pikmin 3, Animal Crossing: New Leaf and Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 3, 2013)

Guild Wars 2 expansions, GTA V, Watch Dogs, any possible sequel/spiritual successor to Dishonored. Basically, anything that's not a linear succession of set pieces.


----------



## 115 (Jan 3, 2013)

Watchdogs, Dragon Age III, Grant Theft Auto V, Bioshock Infinite

Most importantly though, *State of Decay*. Can't wait for it. Not looking forward to Dead Space 3 personally, looks a lot like Lost Planet to me, but I'll wait for reviews and such before purchasing it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 3, 2013)

DmC, Dragon Age 3..... that's about it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite, Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2, The Last of Us.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jan 3, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto V

Metro: Last Light

Tomb Raider

Watch Dogs

The Last Of Us

Dead Space 3

BioShock Infinite

Lost Planet 3

Dark Souls 2

Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch


----------



## Furious George (Jan 3, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite, Bayonetta 2, Last of Us, Watch Dogs and Beyond: Two Souls.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jan 3, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Bioshock Infinite, Bayonetta 2, Last of Us, Watch Dogs and *Beyond: Two Souls.*



I just looked this one up. Holy f*** those are gorgeous graphics. It also reminds me of "Heavy Rain" which is a massive plus.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 3, 2013)

GTA V
Tomb Raider
The Last of Us
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 (meh)
One Piece Pirate Warriors 2 (meh)
Fallout 4 (not confirmed yet)
FFXIII Versus (after another 10 years )
new Splinter Cell

Some games I haven't gotten yet:
Dynasty Warriors (7, probably)
AC Brotherhood
NFS (Most Wanted, probably)
BF3


----------



## Furious George (Jan 3, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> I just looked this one up. Holy f*** those are gorgeous graphics. It also reminds me of "Heavy Rain" which is a massive plus.



Its made by the same team who made Heavy Rain.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 3, 2013)

the last of us...that is all


----------



## Majinsaga (Jan 3, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Its made by the same team who made Heavy Rain.



Even better . I must have replayed that game at least ten times just to see the different endings. A true masterpiece.


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2013)

Half-Life 3...


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite, easily.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 4, 2013)

Rainbow Six: Patriots
Watch Dogs
Dead Space 3
Metal Gear Rising Revengeance
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: All Star Battle
Tomb Raider
The Last of Us


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 4, 2013)

Manwe Sulimo said:


> Half-Life 3...



You and me both  

Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 
Gears of War: Judgement
The Last of Us


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2013)

The Last Guardian


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> You and me both



One day our patience will be rewarded...probably.

Also, I forgot about Cyberpunk.  It could end up being a fascinating game and I'm always fond of futuristic settings so Cyberpunk already appeals to my tastes.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 5, 2013)

Too many goddamn games.


----------

